# Time flies when you are having fun. Our first full month today on KP.



## mama879

Today is the first full month of "Lets talk spinning, weaving and dyeing". It is fun to see all the posts and learn so much from all of you talented people. I have been trying to post new and interesting posts every day for all of you to enjoy. I think I need some help though. If you have an idea and want me to look into it and post please feel free to pm me. Or you can post it your self. I would love to see some more pictures to. I will be working on a news letter for every month and try to find some things to put into it. So ladies lets hear from you lets see some more posts and more pictures. I will be taking my sunset shawl off the loom this weekend and will share my pictures. So here's to another month of spinning weaving and dyeing ladies lets make it a wonderful one.


----------



## amoamarone

I am a new spinner, so I am loving all the comments. I am finally getting past the yarn that is wiry in some parts and lumpy in others. Here is my first usable skein! We didn't get a picture of me slapping it against the shower wall!


----------



## DanielS

I am so grateful for this section. While I am not weaving, spinning or dyeing yet, I have learned a lot. Many of you have led me to the reading material and sites to help me as I begin to dye some wool for the first time. I am also reading up on rigid heddle looms and have ordered one book on the topic that some of you have recommended. I am definitely going to get a loom this year. If only I could decide which would be best for me.


----------



## mama879

amoamarone said:


> I am a new spinner, so I am loving all the comments. I am finally getting past the yarn that is wiry in some parts and lumpy in others. Here is my first usable skein! We didn't get a picture of me slapping it against the shower wall!


OH shucks no picture beating up your most amazing pretty yarn. POOO... Very pretty colors love it.


----------



## Cdambro

mama879 said:


> Today is the first full month of "Lets talk spinning, weaving and dyeing". It is fun to see all the posts and learn so much from all of you talented people. I have been trying to post new and interesting posts every day for all of you to enjoy. I think I need some help though. If you have an idea and want me to look into it and post please feel free to pm me. Or you can post it your self. I would love to see some more pictures to. I will be working on a news letter for every month and try to find some things to put into it. So ladies lets hear from you lets see some more posts and more pictures. I will be taking my sunset shawl off the loom this weekend and will share my pictures. So here's to another month of spinning weaving and dyeing ladies lets make it a wonderful one.


A month, already. I love this section and thank you so much for starting it. It is now my first stop on KP and my last and where I spend most of my time. I have learned so much from everyone. Thank you all.


----------



## Cdambro

amoamarone said:


> I am a new spinner, so I am loving all the comments. I am finally getting past the yarn that is wiry in some parts and lumpy in others. Here is my first usable skein! We didn't get a picture of me slapping it against the shower wall!


I am a new spinner, also and your yarn is beautiful! Good job!

I see you also weave. You do nice weaving.


----------



## nellig

A month already? Do love this site. 
Amoamarone--doesn't slapping that yarn at wall feel good? Love that part.


----------



## amoamarone

nellig said:


> A month already? Do love this site.
> Amoamarone--doesn't slapping that yarn at wall feel good? Love that part.


Scared me st first but it was fun!


----------



## amoamarone

Cdambro said:


> I am a new spinner, also and your yarn is beautiful! Good job!
> 
> I see you also weave. You do nice weaving.


Thank you! I am learning both spinning and weaving!


----------



## desireeross

It's definitely my favourite section here too. Tomorrow I have to dye 6 skeins of worsted weight yarn in a gradient for a baby blanket. It won't be soft pastel colours. I'll post pics once done


----------



## mama879

Today we hit a 100 topics to. Double yiiipppeeee!!!!


----------



## Cdambro

mama879 said:


> Today we hit a 100 topics to. Double yiiipppeeee!!!!


We're good. Lol


----------



## ilmacheryl

If you weave, you can use even your "unusable" yarn! Thick & thin yarn can make a lovely, unusual weft.


----------



## ilmacheryl

amoamarone said:


> I am a new spinner, so I am loving all the comments. I am finally getting past the yarn that is wiry in some parts and lumpy in others. Here is my first usable skein! We didn't get a picture of me slapping it against the shower wall!


Lovely handspun! I made another comment about using all of your handspun, but forgot to quote this post.


----------



## cheryln

@mama879 thanks for everything you do with this weaving section of KP. I'm new to weaving and check every day to see what's posted. I don't have much to contribute since I'm such a newbie, but I really appreciate everything I see on here. I've attached a photo of my first attempted at weaving. Lots to learn, but really enjoying the process!


----------



## mama879

cheryln said:


> @mama879 thanks for everything you do with this weaving section of KP. I'm new to weaving and check every day to see what's posted. I don't have much to contribute since I'm such a newbie, but I really appreciate everything I see on here. I've attached a photo of my first attempted at weaving. Lots to learn, but really enjoying the process!


Wow you do have have lots to contribute your weaving is amazing. We all are learning something new every day. That is why I set up the topic. Please feel free to ask questions even if you think they are stupid. To us there is no stupid questions if they help you learn.


----------



## ilmacheryl

Cool!


----------



## Nitting_More

I am a newbie weaver so I really look forward to your posts. Thank you for starting this section.

I have many questions and I'm having difficulty finding answers to lots of them. I bought a rigid heddle loom because of space (and because there is nobody around to help me learn to use a floor loom), but I can't find much in the way of free help on the web. My learning curve is straight up so anything I come across is new information for me. I'm slowly learning the terminology, but sometimes get lost until I realize that the discussion only applies to floor looms.

I've bought some Craftsy classes, but they've been around for a while so I don't know if the instructors are available for questions anymore.

I'm also finding that equipment is quite expensive and I really didn't expect that. It's becoming an "investment." 

Can you recommend any blogs or web sites for rigid heddle looms?


----------



## deenashoemaker

This has been so much fun, informative, interesting, and so many pretty things!!! It's love!


----------



## amoamarone

ilmacheryl said:


> If you weave, you can use even your "unusable" yarn! Thick & thin yarn can make a lovely, unusual weft.


Great idea! I also felt with it.


----------



## ilmacheryl

Nitting_More said:


> I am a newbie weaver so I really look forward to your posts. Thank you for starting this section.
> 
> I have many questions and I'm having difficulty finding answers to lots of them. I bought a rigid heddle loom because of space (and because there is nobody around to help me learn to use a floor loom), but I can't find much in the way of free help on the web. My learning curve is straight up so anything I come across is new information for me. I'm slowly learning the terminology, but sometimes get lost until I realize that the discussion only applies to floor looms.
> 
> I've bought some Craftsy classes, but they've been around for a while so I don't know if the instructors are available for questions anymore.
> 
> I'm also finding that equipment is quite expensive and I really didn't expect that. It's becoming an "investment."
> 
> Can you recommend any blogs or web sites for rigid heddle looms?


Only one way to find out - ask a question.


----------



## Spooly

Thank you so much for starting this section. I have learned so much and look forward to reading and looking at all the information.


----------



## JeanneW

So glad we have this forum-I have learned so much!


----------



## Williesied

Go on line and look up books on rigid heddle patterns. There are a few. Good luck. 
Yarn.com which is webs has books and dvd's and the Woolley in Kentucky have books and dvd's. You can call either place. Willie


----------



## wool spinner

It is always good to share what we know for others to learn. I am enjoying all the info and the links that help out with thinks I want to learn. So a big Thank You.


----------



## ilmacheryl

What I have on my loom right now & what I'm making it to go with... I wove the plaid in a class & have decided to make a bag from it. I have only very small amounts of the original yarn left, so I bought some brown wool/acrylic blend & am weaving a strap putting in little stripes of colors from the plaid. I think I'll line it with the fabric from an old denim shirt. The fuzzies on the warp yarn seem to be disappearing as I weave.


----------



## engteacher

This is the section I start with every day. I have woven 2 "things". One was a placemat in class; the other was an experiment on for finding a good table runner length for my DIL. I have a 10" Sample-It. I do not spin yet but I do have a spindle kit from Craftsy. Sooo ..... here's my question. I have a dog that is shepherd collie, chow. She has a very thick,fluffy undercoat that I comb and brush out almost every day. It is so soft and fluffy. Can I spin with this? How do I get it ready for spinning and what tools do I need? Thanks so much for all I have learned so far. I have so much more to learn!


----------



## Cdambro

cheryln said:


> @mama879 thanks for everything you do with this weaving section of KP. I'm new to weaving and check every day to see what's posted. I don't have much to contribute since I'm such a newbie, but I really appreciate everything I see on here. I've attached a photo of my first attempted at weaving. Lots to learn, but really enjoying the process!


Wow! That is beautiful and I love the yarn you are using.


----------



## amoamarone

engteacher said:


> This is the section I start with every day. I have woven 2 "things". One was a placemat in class; the other was an experiment on for finding a good table runner length for my DIL. I have a 10" Sample-It. I do not spin yet but I do have a spindle kit from Craftsy. Sooo ..... here's my question. I have a dog that is shepherd collie, chow. She has a very thick,fluffy undercoat that I comb and brush out almost every day. It is so soft and fluffy. Can I spin with this? How do I get it ready for spinning and what tools do I need? Thanks so much for all I have learned so far. I have so much more to learn!


Dog hair is slippery. You probably need to blend it with wool to be able to spin it. I'm not an expert so I hope I am wrong and someone will have a good solution for you.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Your yarn is GORGEOUS!

Hazel


----------



## BirchPoint

Chow combings should be fantastic to spin. You need the fluff and hand cards at a minimum. Look up how to card rovings, then it is just on to spinning. I would say a spinning wheel would probably be easier than a drop spindle, though a supported spindle would work. Dog has just a bit more slip than wool. A beginning spinner may want to blend with wool, though dog can be spun alone once you get the hang of it. You've got a beautiful fiber! Try it out, and enjoy!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

ilmacheryl said:


> What I have on my loom right now & what I'm making it to go with... I wove the plaid in a class & have decided to make a bag from it. I have only very small amounts of the original yarn left, so I bought some brown wool/acrylic blend & am weaving a strap putting in little stripes of colors from the plaid. I think I'll line it with the fabric from an old denim shirt. The fuzzies on the warp yarn seem to be disappearing as I weave.


SO beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## amoamarone

BirchPoint said:


> Chow combings should be fantastic to spin. You need the fluff and hand cards at a minimum. Look up how to card rovings, then it is just on to spinning. I would say a spinning wheel would probably be easier than a drop spindle, though a supported spindle would work. Dog has just a bit more slip than wool. A beginning spinner may want to blend with wool, though dog can be spun alone once you get the hang of it. You've got a beautiful fiber! Try it out, and enjoy!


Good to know. I have some from my cavalier who died and will collect some from my new puppy when her full coat comes in. I am now spinning camel and silk, also slippery, so that may prepare me for my dog hair!


----------



## nellig

Cheryln--your wall hanging is very pretty.


----------



## engteacher

Thank you all for the info and encouragement. With me, answers usually lead to more questions. Where do I look for and what should I look for in the carding things. ????Sorry, I am still learning vocabulary.


----------



## Cdambro

ilmacheryl said:


> What I have on my loom right now & what I'm making it to go with... I wove the plaid in a class & have decided to make a bag from it. I have only very small amounts of the original yarn left, so I bought some brown wool/acrylic blend & am weaving a strap putting in little stripes of colors from the plaid. I think I'll line it with the fabric from an old denim shirt. The fuzzies on the warp yarn seem to be disappearing as I weave.


Just beautiful! I love those colors.


----------



## mama879

engteacher said:


> Thank you all for the info and encouragement. With me, answers usually lead to more questions. Where do I look for and what should I look for in the carding things. ????Sorry, I am still learning vocabulary.


Those carding thingy's are just that. You did good. Go to the woolery.com or paradisefibers.com they sell all kinds of neat things for you to buy be careful you can spend lots just a warning. I do not listen to my own advice I put moeny away from every paycheck to shop for roving and cone yarns. lol lol


----------



## nellig

Ilmacheryl--I love the plaid and your weaving looks so good.


----------



## ilmacheryl

nellig said:


> Ilmacheryl--I love the plaid and your weaving looks so good.


Thanks!


----------



## Babalou

I just found this and am so happy you started it. I am currently about to finish some towels done in summer & winter. They started out to be placemats. Well I think they could be too long. We will see how much they shrink when washing. I am about 2/3 done with the final one. Here is a picture.


----------



## Babalou

amoamarone said:


> I am a new spinner, so I am loving all the comments. I am finally getting past the yarn that is wiry in some parts and lumpy in others. Here is my first usable skein! We didn't get a picture of me slapping it against the shower wall!


That is just beautiful.


----------



## mama879

Babalou said:


> I just found this and am so happy you started it. I am currently about to finish some towels done in summer & winter. They started out to be placemats. Well I think they could be too long. We will see how much they shrink when washing. I am about 2/3 done with the final one. Here is a picture.


Wow they are amazing. I hope I can get as good as you some day.


----------



## Babalou

mama879 said:


> Wow they are amazing. I hope I can get as good as you some day.


Thanks! I study a pattern a lot before weaving. One thing that has helped me is to replicate the pattern details on paper to make sure I match the pattern, if I am following one from Handwoven. Then I can modify the width or length. It takes a lot of time but so does weaving something and running into trouble. It really helped me gain confidence. I created my own spreadsheet to make the calculations faster. This was my first time to weave summer & winter.


----------



## mama879

Babalou said:


> Thanks! I study a pattern a lot before weaving. One thing that has helped me is to replicate the pattern details on paper to make sure I match the pattern, if I am following one from Handwoven. Then I can modify the width or length. It takes a lot of time but so does weaving something and running into trouble. It really helped me gain confidence. I created my own spreadsheet to make the calculations faster. This was my first time to weave summer & winter.


What kind of loom are you using. I have used a cheat sheet to work off of to determine how much and wpi and so on Since I have just started weaving and I have a ridgid heddle loom. I'm having fun exploring.


----------



## Babalou

mama879 said:


> What kind of loom are you using. I have used a cheat sheet to work off of to determine how much and wpi and so on Since I have just started weaving and I have a ridgid heddle loom. I'm having fun exploring.


I have a handmade 8 harness jack loom. My brother in law built it for me from black walnut. It really is a work of art.


----------



## Cdambro

Babalou said:


> I just found this and am so happy you started it. I am currently about to finish some towels done in summer & winter. They started out to be placemats. Well I think they could be too long. We will see how much they shrink when washing. I am about 2/3 done with the final one. Here is a picture.


Really nice weaving


----------



## Babalou

Cdambro said:


> Really nice weaving


Thank you!


----------



## mama879

Babalou said:


> I have a handmade 8 harness jack loom. My brother in law built it for me from black walnut. It really is a work of art.


You are so lucky. My DH makes things for me to but on the smaller scale. Lazy Kate's and kniddy knoddy's He is good to me I just show him a picture and he does it with in reason.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

amoamarone said:


> I am a new spinner, so I am loving all the comments. I am finally getting past the yarn that is wiry in some parts and lumpy in others. Here is my first usable skein! We didn't get a picture of me slapping it against the shower wall!


Your yarn is beautiful, but when washing it, if it's wool, you shouldn't run water directly onto the skein.

Run the water into the tub or sink, turn the water off, and _then_ add the yarn.

Running water, even medium temperature water onto wool yarn will tend to felt it in the sections that the water directly hits. What you need for wool to felt is moisture and agitation, and running water directly onto yarn does that.


----------



## Williesied

I love your fairy. She is a work of art!


----------



## amoamarone

IndigoSpinner said:


> Your yarn is beautiful, but when washing it, if it's wool, you shouldn't run water directly onto the skein.
> 
> Run the water into the tub or sink, turn the water off, and _then_ add the yarn.
> 
> Running water, even medium temperature water onto wool yarn will tend to felt it in the sections that the water directly hits. What you need for wool to felt is moisture and agitation, and running water directly onto yarn does that.


Good to know! Thank you! I was lucky--mine didn't felt.


----------

